# VFD



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Implemented last January, but many are just now becoming familiar with the changes.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/what-you-cant-do-with-a-vfd/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I seen VFD and immediately thought variable frequency drive. I have two in use for the drying setup atm. Going to add a third to control the speed of the auger feeding the grain cleaner which feeds the airlock. Get a transponder so the auger adjusts to keep the flow right at the magic number of 6PSI on the blower. Going to change motors on my lathe next and go with a 3450 motor and use a small VFD on that as well.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

That's what I thought as well - variable frequency drive.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am still not sure of the particulars even though I payed attention when a Nutrina vet held a local meeting on the subject last year.

I have a group of weaned calves on feed to be sold at an added value sale next week. I am buying medicated feed in the bulk. It appears the term 'medicated' can have different translations. I did not know it was medicated until I asked for an analysis. I was just curious because the calves were doing so well on it.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

mlappin said:


> I seen VFD and immediately thought variable frequency drive. I have two in use for the drying setup atm. Going to add a third to control the speed of the auger feeding the grain cleaner which feeds the airlock. Get a transponder so the auger adjusts to keep the flow right at the magic number of 6PSI on the blower. Going to change motors on my lathe next and go with a 3450 motor and use a small VFD on that as well.


That's what I think every time I see those initials as well. Must be the HVAC guy in me. Anyway I've been thinking of breathing life back into the old jamesway feeding system we have. Adding some VFDs and some Bellimo actuators I should be able to have a fully automatic system. Plus it would be nice to put the silos back to work and not have to be at the barn at 4 am. Make the electrons feed the cows so to speak.


----------

